# Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht



## smxllslxkxfxsh (26. Juli 2006)

Moinsen!

Was geht denn im Moment so auf den Seebrücken in der Lübecker Bucht?
Jemand mal losgewesen und was zu berichten?
Tagsüber wohl kaum bei dem momentanen Touristenansturm, aber so ab 23 Uhr sollte man dort ja wohl seine Ruhe haben, oder?


----------



## Christian D (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Platten und dorsch natürlich Fehlanzeige!Aber bei den Wassertemperaturen ja nicht weiter verwunderlich.

War gestern Nacht mit Fliege auf MeFo los und hab noch jemanden in Niendorf getroffen, der 1 aal ( so um die 60 cm) hatte.
Vorgestern ist auf Höhe Hamburger Kinderheim in Niendorf sehr gut was an Aal rausgekommen, habe ich mich selbst von überzeugen können.

Brückenangeln generell ist Terror! Außerdem auch brandgefährlich, mit Brandungsgeschirr zwischen den Touris rumzuhantieren! Habe das ne zeit lang auch gemacht, aber mittlerweile gehts bei mir nur noch direkt vom Strand aus los. Komischerweise fang ich seitdem echt wesentlich mehr ! 

Vielleicht für dich interessant:
In Scharbeutz muss man trotz der langen Seebrücke dennoch Vollgas geben beim Wurf um über die Krautkante zu kommen, die sich in etwa 120 m vor dem Brückenkopf befindet. Aber wenn mal wieder richtig Wind hackt, du ne gute Welle hast und das Wasser dick ist, fängt man auch in der ersten Rinne seine Fische. Aale am besten auf Höhe des ersten Brückenknicks in der ersten Rinne direkt im Ansatz des Spülsaums.
Geheimtipp: Nachts kommen die Heringe genau in den Lichtkegel der Seebrücke. Mit Paternostern fängt man gut! am besten abends in der Dunkelheit einfach mal an den Laternen halt machen. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, fängt man die Heringe sogar auf Sicht. Habe auch schon nachts dort Trupps von Meerforellen sehen können, die regelrecht auf die eintreffenden Heringe gewartet haben. Die Heringe kommen jede Nacht dort hin, aber immer zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Habe es erlebt, dass sie schon um 9 uhr abends voll da waren, oder auch erst um 3 uhr morgens gekommen sind.

In Timmendorf ist es kurioserweise ganz anders: Der Brückenkopf befindet sich direkt an einer Tiefenlinie mit einer abfallenden Kante, hier bloß nicht den Fehler machen und möglichst weit auswerfen wollen! Das ist kontraproduktiv, das habe ich schon oft genug feststellen müssen.
Der Strandabschnitt zwischen den beiden genannten Seebrücken auf Höhe der Ostseetherme ist die sogenannte "Kammer". Im sommer passieren an dieser Stelle des öfteren Badeunfälle, da hier unter Umständen starke Strömungen herrschen...Uns Angler soll die Strömung nicht weiter rärgern, denn hier hat man bei östlichen Winden gute Erfolgsaussichten auf Dorsch und Platten (vorausgesetzt das Wasser ist nicht zu warm).

Die nächste Seebrücke befindet sich zwischen Timmendorf und Niendorf (heißt sie Seeschlösschen-Brücke???). Hier war ich bisher erst einmal los und habe dort leider nur sehr sehr viel Kleindorsch gefangen. Die Brücke ist etwas, oder besser gesagt viel kürzer als die beiden zuvor beschriebenen.Sandgrund!

Den Strandabschnitt zwischen Scharbeutz und Ortseingang Haffkrug kann man abhaken, er läuft viel zu flach aus! Es dauert ewig, bis man mit der Wathose tiefes Wasser erreicht. Wenig Kraut, keine Steine, kaum Muscheln--> Also wenn du mich fragst, links liegen lassen! Richtung Haffkrug wird der Grund dann wieder etwas interessanter.

Ach ja, in Haffkrug ist ja auch noch eine Brücke:
Also im Winter fängt man hier sher gut Dorsch. Der Grund ist stark verkrautet und übersäht mit scharfkantigen Muscheln und Steinen(Schlagschnur und Amnesia einpacken!!!). Im sommer sind dort zuviele Krabben unterwegs! Dauert keine 2 Minuten und der Haken ist blank!
Wie es dort im Sommer ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich angel auch nicht auf dieser Brücke, denn die Touris lassen einem keine Ruhe! Kenne diesen Strandabschnitt nur vom Ufer aus und kann sagen, dass in der Brandungssaison produktives fischen möglich istm, wenn man weit wirft.
Wenn man am Strand in Richtung Sierksdorf neben der Brücke weiter wandert, kommt nach etwa 200 Metern eine kleine Fischerhütte. Auf dieser Höhe befindet sich eine sehr tiefe Rinne, in die ich mal beim Waten reingerutscht bin. Ich bin 184 groß. Stehen konnte ich dort nicht mehr. Und das nur etwa 15 Meter vom Strand entfernt. Wenn du mich fragst, eine top Aalstelle, da sich diese Rinne garantiert permanent mit Nahrung sammelt. 

Wenn Nachfragen sind, antworte ich gerne darauf.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Hi Christian_D,

erstmal danke für die vielen Tipps!
Schade dass momentan auf Pladde und Dorsch nix läuft.
Werde mich dann wohl doch erstmal auf die Aale besinnen, leider hatte ich bei bisher 3 Ostsee-Ansitzen auf Aal noch nichts verwertbares.
Die Seebrücken werde ich mir dann im Herbst mal genauer ansehen, reizt ja irgendwie schon von da aus mal ein paar Wattis in Wasser baumeln zu lassen.
Nochmal danke.


----------



## Nalguer (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Ich hab das alte Ding mal ausgegraben, nicht weil ich wissen möchte wo gerade was gefangen wird, sondern um sich mal einen generellen Überblick zu verschaffen, wo überhaupt noch geangelt werden darf auf den Brücken. 
Denn es hat sich ja in den letzten Jahren einiges getan, auf manchen ist es komplett verboten auf anderen nur zu einer bestimmten Jahres bzw. Uhrzeit. 

Es wäre super, wenn wir zu den einzelnen Seebrücken die aktuelle Lage sammeln könnten, da werden sich doch sicherlich ein paar Einheimische finden, oder welche die erst kürzlich da waren und berichten können?!

Seebrücke Niendorf
Seebrücke Timmendorf (ganzjährig)
Seebrücke Scharbeutz (ganzjährig?)
Seebrücke Haffkrug (ganzjährig)
Seebrücke Neustadt (Oktober - April erlaubt)
Seebrücke Pelzerhaken (im Sommer ab 19h, ab Oktober ganztätig)
Seebrücke Grömitz (November - März erlaubt, im Winter sind die Metallplatten an der Spitze abgebaut)
Seebrücke Dahme (Oktober - Mai erlaubt)
Seebrücke Süssau (Oktober - April erlaubt)
Seebrücke Ostermade
Seebrücke Großenbrode

(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr)

Also her mit den Infos #h


----------



## mefofänger (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Seebrücke Neustadt oktober - april angeln erlaubt


----------



## rippi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Timmendorf, Scharbeutz, Haffkrug erlaubt. Timmendorf undo Haffkrug auf jeden Fall ganzjährig. 
 Scharbeutz weiß ich gerade nicht. Allerdings war im am Sonntag da und da war keine Beschränkung für den Sommer zu sehen.

Pelzerhaken erlaubt, im Sommer erst ab 19 Uhr.


----------



## Nalguer (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Das war doch schonmal gut, die Hälfte haben wir schon mal. #6
Kann jemand aus der nördlicheren Region noch berichten?


----------



## maki1980 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Ist Pelzerhaken nicht von April bis Oktober verboten???
War zumindest die letzten Jahre so.
Ziemlich genau die Zeit in der die Campingplätze Saison haben ist die Seebrücke für das Angeln geschlossen....


----------



## maki1980 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Auszug aus der Städtischen Satzung:

_Das Angeln ist auf der gesamten Seebrücke in Pe__lzerhaken sowie auf allen übri-_
_gen Steg- und Brückenanlagen in der Zeit von 6.00 U_
_hr bis 22.00 Uhr nicht gestattet_


----------



## rippi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Städtischen Satzung:
> 
> _Das Angeln ist auf der gesamten Seebrücke in Pe__lzerhaken sowie auf allen übri-_
> _gen Steg- und Brückenanlagen in der Zeit von 6.00 U_
> _hr bis 22.00 Uhr nicht gestattet_



Genau, aber an der Seebrücke hängt an diesen Brett ein Zettel, auf dem das anders steht? Dieser war zumindest im August noch da.


----------



## Baum1309 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

ich hab mich mal bei der Gemeinde in Pelzerhaken erkundigt und die haben mir gesagt, dass ab Oktober ganztags geangelt werden darf und in den Sommermonaten ab 19.00h

Dahme ist ab Oktober bis Mai frei und Grömitz von November bis Ende März. 
Süssau glaub ich auch ab Oktober bis April frei


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> Grömitz von November bis Ende März.



In Grömitz werden die Metallplatten an der Spitze im Winter abmontiert, d.h. man kann nur seitlich angeln. Nur mal so als Hinweis . Es gab auch andere Seebrücken (Scharbeutz?, Haffkrug?), bei denen im Winter die Bohlen abmontiert werden.


----------



## rippi (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In Grömitz werden die Metallplatten an der Spitze im Winter abmontiert, d.h. man kann nur seitlich angeln. Nur mal so als Hinweis . Es gab auch andere Seebrücken (Scharbeutz?, Haffkrug?), bei denen im Winter die Bohlen abmontiert werden.



Scharbeutz und Haffkrug nicht!


----------



## Baum1309 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Achja Grömitz wurde jetzt ganzjährig für Angler gesperrt.#q
Haben sich wohl einige daneben benommen und jetzt ist die dicht. Hab gestern auch das Schild am Brückenkopf gesehen und mal beim Amt nachgefragt wo dies so bestätigt wurden.
Waren wohl immer die gleichen die dort waren, haben den Strom von der Brücke angezapft, sich nicht an Mindestmaße gehalten, Fische auf der Brücke ausgenommen und alles liegen lassen. Auch die Schnüre, Haken und sonstigen Müll einfach liegen lassen.

Schade eigentlich, war hin und wieder mal da, vor allem wenn vor lauter Kraut in OH vom Strand aus nichts mehr ging, war Sie ne gute Alternative durch die Pavillons und den Windschutz.
Angeblich soll für Kellenhusen sich auch noch was ändern, traurig traurig


----------



## blue pearl (25. November 2015)

*AW: Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht*

Moin, ich gehe auch hin und wieder auf Seebrücken und habe die Klientel hin und wieder auf ihr verhalten angesprochen, die kümmert das wenig .Wenn eine Gruppe von denen unterwegs ist bekommt man noch schläge angedroht und wenn man selbst untermassige zurücksetzt kommt von denen ,, ist doch gute Fisch,, Schade das alle Angler dann unter dem Verhalten einiger weniger leiden müssen. Petri #a für den nächsten angelausflug


----------



## Shimanoxt (14. Oktober 2018)

Moin moin,
der Thread ist ja schon etwas älter,kann mir aktuell einer sagen ob man noch von Oktober bis Mai auf der Seebrücke in Dahme Angeln darf?
Gruß
Sven


----------

